# Looking For Kayfun



## VapeSnow (13/7/14)

Plz guys im looking for a kayfun or the clone. Thx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerD (13/7/14)

R.350 at Vape King. Very good price.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## VapeSnow (13/7/14)

They are out of stock like for ever now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerD (13/7/14)

Oops, sorry man. Haven't been on their site for a while.


----------



## Limbo (13/7/14)

Try Vape club, ordered mine there.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## VapeSnow (13/7/14)

Benji have no RBA in stock


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Limbo (13/7/14)

Benji?


----------



## Limbo (13/7/14)

Kayfun lite plus and Russian 
http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/rebuild-able-atomisers


----------



## TylerD (13/7/14)

Vapemob?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## VapeSnow (13/7/14)

Ag sorry benji at vape mountain and Jakes at club


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow (13/7/14)

Is the Russian better than kayfun?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzacpt (13/7/14)

VapeSnow said:


> Is the Russian better than kayfun?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kayfun lite + and russian are much of a muchness. Design and vape is about the same. Kf 3.1 is a bit different has a airier draw and the base is different but the build decks and actual tank are about the same.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow (13/7/14)

Thx Gazzacpt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow (13/7/14)

That helps a lot. Let me ask this. Is the Russian 91 % clone a good unit? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzacpt (13/7/14)

VapeSnow said:


> That helps a lot. Let me ask this. Is the Russian 91 % clone a good unit?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It all depends on the clone manufacturer. If you get one from the suppliers on the forum they are generally pretty good.


----------



## VapeSnow (13/7/14)

Thx. Helped a lot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaporize.co.za (25/7/14)

Hi VapeSnow

have a look here .. 

http://vaporize.co.za/rda-rba-rta/


----------



## VapeTownZA (25/7/14)

VapeMob has the 3.1 the V2 and the mini. 

Here's a link to a review I did on the Kayfun if you're looking for more info: http://vapetownza.wordpress.com/2014/07/21/kayfun-3-1-clone-by-yeahsmo-review/

Hope you come right. If you're desperate for a cheap one PM me and we can maybe sort something out with the one I reviewed.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

